# Urban Bowhunt?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is interesting.

R657-65
_The purpose of this rule is to establish and evaluate a two year pilot program with Bountiful City, Utah and Highland City, Utah that enables _
_each to design and administer a control plan for the lethal and non-lethal removal of resident deer damaging private property or threatening public safety within the municipality._

and...

R657-65-3. 

1) _A municipality with a resident mule deer population that is significantly damaging private property or threatening public safety within its boundaries may request the Division for a certificate of registration ("COR") to design, create, and administer an urban deer control plan._


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

To bad the non-lethal side will be pushed harder but a city bow hunt program would be great.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

When i went to school in Glendive Montana they started an in city bow hunt. The first year wasnt as successful as they liked but the second year was pretty successful i believe.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

An urban bowhunt would be a disaster waiting to happen. It wouldn't take long before somebody gut shot a deer and its runnin aroung town with its insides hanging out. People who hunt would/might understand but it would be fuel to the fire for the anti's.

Urban deer control may be necessary but bowhunting i think is the wrong path, could hurt us more than it would help. It would be a very fine line


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Nickpan these programs are working very well back east. They set very strict rules on shot selection and all involved must be certified. It is far from a free for all in the neighborhood.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The highland one isnt for normal archers, its for licensed people only and the deer have to be donated, the archer cannot keep the harvest.


-DallanC


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

They have had controlled bowhunts back east in some residential areas and also in some large acreage properties that were owned by large chemcial/petrochemical plants and some electric generating plants. For the most part they have gone on without many problems. Some of the plants have large enclosed acreages and the deer become over populated and food/forage gets short. So its either control the population or let them starve.
I don't think a bowhunt in the Bountiful area would be very welcome by many residents. Too many enjoy seeing the deer around their properties and many are feeding them also. They don't want any dirty ole hunters shooting Bambi!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't wait until the people in Highland who complain about the deer are finding the dead ones in their yards. That should go over well.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Several of us have been kicking the idea around for awhile. The DWR even brought it up with UBA and BOU a couple years ago. We got a lot of good ideas from programs that are already up and running in several states.

It wouldn't be a general hunting thing by any stretch of the imagination. This would be certified hunters under direct and explicit circumstances.

It wouldn't be a hunt, either. Not really. It would more likely be the eradication of specific deer. Harvest = 100%, or go home.

But...

It could promote bowhunting as the practical and useful management tool that it is.

It would promote dialogue with city managers to promote urban wildlife management and secure access to hunting lands outside city limits - such as the extended season areas. 

And even though it would be unlike any hunt, it might be a worthy challenge for those with a different skill set. You'd have to be a true assassin, eh?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe even a ninja??


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

*urban hunt*

The city of Council Bluffs, Iowa has a deer problem. Google urban deer hunt Council Bluffs, Ia to see their program. They even reward hunters who take the most deer.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Comparing the issue in Utah County to the mid west is night and day. A FEW people have issue with a FEW deer. Not hundreds of deer like the Midwest. Snobby rich people. That's it.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

History Channel has a show on called "Chasing Tail". The guys hunt deer in Conneticutt right in the neighborhoods. Now most of these homes have 2-10 acres so it's a little bit different that Bountiful, but it's the same principle. They give a figure on number of vehicle accidents a year and it seems like 75,000 accidents per year, and the tune of $3.5 million in damages. Granted they have WAY more people and deer than we do, but still..... that's a big problem.

If our state is going to run a program to hunt/remove these city deer, they shoudl set up a deal with a local meat processor so the hunters can drop off the meat to be butchered then donated to local food banks. I like to eat deer meat, but I wouldn't have a problem shooting deer and turning them into the DWR or whomever so thye could be used by the less fortunate. 
One thing people need to consider with these types of hunts, is that you would be hunting near houses so the likelyhood of long shots will be minimal. I would guess most oppertunities would be 30 yards or less. That should also help with shot placement. I have bowhunted long enough to know that strange things can happen, but overall, I don't think you would see alot of wounded deer running around. 

I'm all for this hunt.


----------

